# One of my minor pieces for horn, trumpet and trombone



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Let me know what you think about this one. It's called Thoreshesk, and it's meant to be some kind of parody. I have the score; if someone wants to have a look at it, just let me know. It's not one of my most complex/interesting compositions but well... my sextet will get played in June so let's see how it goes. Meanwhile:






(mine at 15:47 or so)

3 movements, excuse the poor sound quality.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

EDIT: Apparently I do not have with me now the most recent version of the score... only a fairly old one. So no score.


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Good job, that's a lot coming from only 3 horns. I wanted to hear some percussion though but it works fine by itself.


----------

